# Possible helpful chart of typical specs



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Key word "Typical". Not 100% accurate on all locomotives.

American Flyer Postwar Locomotive Typical Specifications (trainweb.org)


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Mopac, I saved it for future reference. The chart looks pretty good considering it is not production year specific.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Years of production would have been nice. Its not a bad chart. Just not 100%.
It says my 336 Northern should have rubber tires (pulmor) on rear. It don't.
I have heard early 336 did not get them. Later did. A Gilbert thing. LOL. I used
the chart alot when I was buying Flyers on ebay. Such as which engines did
not get smoke and choo choo. The chart seems to be correct for that.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I also have that chart..You can also use cab numbers to identify which locos have what.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou I saved the chart later I will print it out.
Al


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks mopac for posting that chart. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

AFGP9 said:


> Thanks mopac for posting that chart.
> 
> Kenny


I had lost where I put a copy of that link. Thanx for the repost. I'll try to remember this time...


----------

